# Fall Colors



## thewoodlands (Oct 8, 2019)

I didn't see a thread started so I'll put this here, if there is one please move this to the other one.

We took a ride to see some fall colors, even though it is past peak, the colors in the woods and on the sides of the roads were nice.

The first 4 pictures are from Lampson Falls, the next 4 should be from Sinclair Falls and the last 2 pics should be of Jamestown Falls.
http://nnywaterfalls.com/


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 13, 2019)

Here are some pictures from our lot, I should've been back there a week or so ago.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 13, 2019)

The lake yesterday.


The pics never do proper justice to what we experience.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 13, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> The lake yesterday.
> 
> 
> The pics never do proper justice to what we experience.


No they don't , the view is always better when you're there,


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 13, 2019)

Here's looking North about a minute ago.  I've never taken a fall color pic at dusk.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Oct 13, 2019)

We really don't get "fall" colours here on the west coast, green, mottled yellow , then brown. Headed to Nova Scotia this week and hoping to see lots of colour.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2019)

We don't get the spectacular colors that one sees back east with native trees. But we do get some nice colors with those that are planted. It's been stormy today, but I caught this shot during a break in the rain.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Nov 11, 2019)

I was taking some pictures this morning before the cold front started blowing in.  There’s the occasional deciduous tree that stands out down here, but fall colors in our parts tend to be flowers, so I thought I’d share my southwestern contribution.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Nov 22, 2019)

We had an ice storm at the beginning of last week and lots of cold (for Texas) weather.  I was therefore pleasantly surprised to see the Texas Sage start to bloom this week.  Moisture triggers it, so I guess it was the ice.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 28, 2020)

Just some pictures from a walk today on our property before mother nature let it rain hard, we needed it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 28, 2020)

Here are some pictures from a ride yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 28, 2020)

Here's another one from the ride yesterday, I cropped it.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 29, 2020)

Those pictures are great.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2020)

Not my shot, a friend took it while hiking in the North Cascades National Park. The mountains are covered with ripe blueberries there and the picking was good. He said, nothing slows a hiker down like ripe blueberries.



Looking down on Monogram Lake


When the larches start to change the mountainsides will be golden.


----------



## Country Living in VA (Oct 2, 2020)

Definitely starting to change in SW Virginia.  The large sugar maple trees around my house are yellowing up and the leaves are dropping like crazy.  The red maples are starting to color up in the tops, but I would guess it will be a couple of weeks before they are really pretty.  Oaks are still totally green.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Oct 3, 2020)

Country Living in VA said:


> Definitely starting to change in SW Virginia.  The large sugar maple trees around my house are yellowing up and the leaves are dropping like crazy.  The red maples are starting to color up in the tops, but I would guess it will be a couple of weeks before they are really pretty.  Oaks are still totally green.



Two of the things that we really miss from Virginia are deciduous trees, especially maples, and snow.  We are considering taking a day trip later this fall to a place called "Lost Maples" natural area down here in order to enjoy some turning foliage.  We'll see.

Despite being different from what we're used to, Texas has its own beauty.  After some rain last month and cooler temperatures, things are really starting to come alive again.  Much of our land we are working to clear of some invasive species and then  leave as "wildscape."  The yellow flowers are very common at this time of year.  I can't remember my identification of it.  The purple is also pretty common and is called Prairie Verbena.  





 The red and pink and cultivars of lantana are not what grows natively but have escaped into the wild from landscaped plants.  They aren't harmful, though, so we enjoy having them grow like wildflowers.  We have some pretty huge bushes, and they are all flowering profusely.





Yesterday my husband and I were moving brush, and there were about ten different species of butterflies all over the large bush.  I didn't have a camera then, and today there weren't as many, but butterflies are definitely a form of fall color at this time of year.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 8, 2020)

all beautiful


----------



## begreen (Oct 9, 2020)

As promised, the larches have turned color.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 9, 2020)

begreen said:


> As promised, the larches have turned color.
> View attachment 264460



wow that is color we don't see anything like that here in the northeast


----------



## begreen (Oct 11, 2020)

fbelec said:


> wow that is color we don't see anything like that here in the northeast


New England has some of the best celebrations of fall color. I do miss that.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 12, 2020)

this year is about a week or two early


----------



## MTY (Oct 14, 2020)

The deer are also changing color.  The more mature have been turning dark for about two to three weeks.  The fawns have pretty much lost their spots, but remain a light tan.  It is interesting that my maples and oaks have been changing in sync with the deer.


----------



## Country Living in VA (Oct 15, 2020)

This is a birds eye view of the field next to my house.  Lots of trees getting pretty now, but many of the maples are shedding leaves and after the rain from the hurricane leftovers in our area this past weekend, some trees are pretty much bare.


----------



## Country Living in VA (Oct 15, 2020)

MTY said:


> The deer are also changing color.  The more mature have been turning dark for about two to three weeks.  The fawns have pretty much lost their spots, but remain a light tan.  It is interesting that my maples and oaks have been changing in sync with the deer.


The deer around my area are still pretty light in color.  I see a few deer that look darker, but most are still lighter.


----------



## tlc1976 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trees really turning behind my house.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Oct 19, 2020)

Country Living in VA said:


> View attachment 264764
> 
> 
> This is a birds eye view of the field next to my house.  Lots of trees getting pretty now, but many of the maples are shedding leaves and after the rain from the hurricane leftovers in our area this past weekend, some trees are pretty much bare.



Beautiful.  I wish that were a jigsaw puzzle that I could give to my mother!


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Nov 12, 2020)

It's not an impressive fall color shot, but it's got a good story.  We have an old peach tree in the back yard that we've been pruning and trying to rejuvenate for a couple of years.  This is a shot of some of the younger growth, and you can see our other token fall color (a crape myrtle) in the background.  The other week my four year old was standing in the yard just looking and looking at the peach, and he finally said to me with concern in his voice, "Mommy, the peach is too brown."  It dawned on me that having moved to South Texas when he was only one, he's not used to the deciduous trees and the annual color change that was such a huge part of my growing up years, and he was worried about this tree.   I reassured him that it was natural, and that cheered him right up.  He's since been enjoying raking some leaves (more crape myrtle, hackberry, and some red oaks that do drop their leaves) and hiding in the piles.


----------

